# Besondere Lieder



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Peace Buffi`s
Es gibt viele Threads über Lieder. Ob es nun euer Lieblingslied oder eure liebste Songzeile ist...
Ich hatte die Idee eine Thread über "besondere Lieder" aufzumachen. Hier mit sind Lieder gemeint , bei denen ihr immer an bestimmte Situationen denken müsst, oder welche die spezielle Gefühle in euch wecken weil ihr immer an etwas denken müsst. Es müssen keine schönen Momente sein, es können auch traurige oder gar tragische Momente sein. Es sollten Lieder sein die ihr nicht oft hört aber wenn ihr sie zufällig hört euch ein Herz aufgeht.

Es wär voll cremig von euch wenn ihr das Lied postet und die Lage an die ihr denken müsst.

Ich fange mal an: 
Es ist das traurigste Lied das ich kenne. Denn dieses Lied wurde auf der Beerdigung von meiner aller besten Freundin gespielt. Es war so traurig & jedes mal wenn ich dieses Lied im Radio höre muss ich sehr stark mit den Tränen kämpfen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CawkXh-WboQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



________________
dieses lied erinnert mich an den schönsten sommer den ich je hatte 
er lief bei meinem ersten kuss deswegen auch ein unvergessbar schönes lied 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ol3zgrD-gV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Lg Olli 

P.S: Bitte keine flame kommentare falls ihr die lieder kacka findet


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2010)

Könnte man auch hier rein schreiben ... http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/165827-welches-lied-verbindet-ihr-mit-momenten-in-eurem-leben/


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Könnte man auch hier rein schreiben ... http://forum.buffed....in-eurem-leben/



:/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> :/



Sorry


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sorry



angenommen , aber das war das letzte mal


----------

